# Kyle Millheiser at 19 years old...



## MR. BMJ (Feb 5, 2013)

One of the strongest kids ever until he hurt himself


Kyle Millheiser 19yrs old 735lb Deadlift Training - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 5, 2013)

Kyle Millheiser 850lb Squat at 19yrs old - YouTube








Kyle Millheiser - 630lb Bench at 19yrs old - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 5, 2013)

That is some major weight to be moving at any age, but only 19! Wow!


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 6, 2013)

Howd he hurt himself.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Omega, I had to look it up from a post he made at afboard in a log a few years back, here is what happened to him:



> I was a very young successful power lifter totaling 2,200lbs at 19yrs old in July 2004. That was right around the time I discovered how fun college was! In short July 2004 was the last power lifting meet I ever competed in. I tried strongman and all I got out of that was injuries but I'm sure my excessive partying and lack of sleep had nothing to do with that.
> 
> To top it off on May 18th 2009 I had an anterior and posterior cervical Corpectomy fusing C6 to T1 due to a tumor that paralyzed my left side along with sever atrophy. This has been the biggest set back of my lifting career. It's been a total mind f...k going from weighing 290 to 214 in a short time span.
> 
> So I'm going to start and keep my training log on AF to record my progress to getting as strong and stronger than I was at 19..lol... I wish I could go back in time and kick my own ass!!!


----------

